# I won!! I won!!



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Saturday I went to a local quilt shop. They had sent out a postcard saying they were having an appreciation day, serve refreshments, a free gift and to register for a drawing to win a yard of fabric, every month, for a year. They called this morning saying I had won!! I was tongue tied!

Tomorrow is my birthday so this was a great gift. 12 yards of free fabric! What ever will I do with it??!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats!! If you can't decide what to do with it, send it my way :clap:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful for you. Do you get to pick a yard or will they just send it out to you? Either way, that's a very good prize.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

What a neat gift! Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wow, what a great prize! Congrats, Billie!


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats! What a great gift!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow. Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm still on cloud nine for winning! After reading to the kids at the elementary school this morning I headed to the quilt shop. I get to pick my own fabric. So for my first choice I got a deep chocolate brown which will be good for tree trunks and animal fur, for use with my fabric postcards. Should last a long time.

Now I think I will pull out a few patterns and select some to get fabrics for future use. A great birthday present to last all year!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday! What a great thing to have happen! 

I'd love to see a picture of your fabric postcards.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lucky you! What a wonderful surprise birthday gift.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Kasota, there is a thread on here where I put some pictures of my fabric postcards. I don't know if it still on the first page here or bumped backed to the second page. Maybe scroll down to see. I am on my IPad and finding things on here is totally different vs the computer. Still learning how to use it.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That was a wonderful birthday gift! And even nicer you get to choose your own fabric. Enjoy planning what you will do with your free fabric.


----------

